# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Wijsheidstanden

## Marvel

Ik heb onlangs mijn twee wijsheidstanden laten trekken, boven en onder. Binnenkort moet ik de ander twee ook laten trekken, maar mijn voorste tanden beginnen lichtjes uiteen te schuiven. Doordat mijn wijsheidstanden erdoor kwamen, begonnen ze lichtjes mijn voorste tanden over elkaar te duwen, vandaar dat ik ze liet trekken. Ik had vroeger toen ik klein was een spleetje tussen mijn tanden, zou het kunnen dat door mijn wijsheidstanden te laten trekken er terug een spleetje tussen mijn tanden zou komen?? Of is het enkel dat ze zich goed willen zetten, omdat ze nu meer plaats hebben gekregen? Ik heb nooit een beugel/blokjes gedragen.

----------


## Marvel

Hallo again..

Voor mensen die hetzelfde meemaken, of het resultaat willen weten. Ik ben al 4maand verder en ik heb mijn tanden uitstekend verzorgd. Nu is er niets meer van te merken, mijn tanden hebben zich terug goed geschikt, en zijn enkel lichtjes uiteengegaan voor op hun plaats te komen, geen spleetje dus  :Wink: 

Voor de rest ben ik blij dat ik ze onder plaatselijke verdoving heb laten verwijderen. Hoewel je twee keer langs moet gaan, (de eerste keer ging vlot geen pijn, de tweede wel, tand zat iets vaster) ben je er sneller van verlost. 

Voor de mensen die twijfelen of ze dit laten doen, of moeten, geen paniek, na 3 weken ben je blij dat het gedaan is en je geen last meer hebt! Nu heb ik een perfect gebit en het lijkt of er nooit iets aan gebeurd is  :Wink: 

Grtn
Marvel

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Marvel,

Fijn te horen dat je tanden zich goed hebben geschikt na het verwijderen van je wijsheidstanden  :Smile: 

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## christel1

Mijn zoon had schrik dat zijn tanden zich gingen verplaatsen door het doorkomen van zijn wijsheidstanden, maar tot nu toe niets te zien, hopelijk blijft het zo want het was wel een beugelbekkie (zie foto-album), eerst buitenbeugel, dan blokjes en dan nachtbeugel.... en nu begint mijn dochter ook met haar wijsheidstanden, ja en ze is al 22, ze krijgt er 1 boven en 1 onder... dus de 2 volgende moeten nog komen xxx

----------


## christel1

En mijn zoon begint nu pas eerst wijs te worden, hij is al 23...

----------

